# 2011 21Rs



## kingfam (Sep 12, 2011)

we r just finalizing our purchase of the 2011 21rs outback. Can anyone tell if they have one and how much they like it.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

kingfam said:


> we r just finalizing our purchase of the 2011 21rs outback. Can anyone tell if they have one and how much they like it.


I have a 2009 210rs and have no complaints. Have travelled all over the east coast with it and am planning a trip to Tennessee in a week or so. Pulls easy, plenty of room for the wife and the dog and me, and very comfortable. Also easy to get into tight campsites. If you like yours half as much as we like ours, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## kingfam (Sep 12, 2011)

ftwildernessguy said:


> we r just finalizing our purchase of the 2011 21rs outback. Can anyone tell if they have one and how much they like it.


I have a 2009 210rs and have no complaints. Have travelled all over the east coast with it and am planning a trip to Tennessee in a week or so. Pulls easy, plenty of room for the wife and the dog and me, and very comfortable. Also easy to get into tight campsites. If you like yours half as much as we like ours, you won't be disappointed.
[/quote]

we use to have a 2005 23 rs and loved it we traded it in on a 31bh Sprinter and got a seasonal site for 3 years. We are trading the in for the Outback 21rs we're ready to hit the road again.


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

kingfam said:


> we r just finalizing our purchase of the 2011 21rs outback. Can anyone tell if they have one and how much they like it.


I have a 2006 21RS and it has been a great camper. Everything you need is already included in the purchase price. Take care of it and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

WE LOVE OURS!!!! it is fantastatic, wonderful, perfect. Okay not exactly perfect. But close. I reccomend buying covers for the floor vents as they fill up with sand, and pine needles. The closet at the end of the bunk beds is kind of useless. I found metal shelves at Lowes that fit lenthwise really well. (Had to assemble them inside the closet as they wouldn't fit through the door.) What else? No heater in the bathroom, can get chilly. Oh and apparantly this is universal to all RV's (we didn't know). But the bed is the most god awful uncomfortable thing ever). It's super easy to clean. Can drop it, level it and be good to go in 10 minutes. Plenty of room for two kids, two parents and a large dog. Great for cooking outside. LOVE IT.


----------



## kingfam (Sep 12, 2011)

outbackmomma said:


> WE LOVE OURS!!!! it is fantastatic, wonderful, perfect. Okay not exactly perfect. But close. I reccomend buying covers for the floor vents as they fill up with sand, and pine needles. The closet at the end of the bunk beds is kind of useless. I found metal shelves at Lowes that fit lenthwise really well. (Had to assemble them inside the closet as they wouldn't fit through the door.) What else? No heater in the bathroom, can get chilly. Oh and apparantly this is universal to all RV's (we didn't know). But the bed is the most god awful uncomfortable thing ever). It's super easy to clean. Can drop it, level it and be good to go in 10 minutes. Plenty of room for two kids, two parents and a large dog. Great for cooking outside. LOVE IT.


We have a a mattress topper for the bed from out other camper that usually helps. You should check out overstock when they have a sale on them you can get them pretty cheap.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

We really LOVE our 2008 21RS.







Perfect for 2-4 people. The specs say it can sleep 8....







in a pinch. The outdoor sink and stove is what sold us.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Have owned a 21RS since 8/04. We hate ours. Its awful. A money pit. A total waste of family time efforts. A curse. A nuisance. A PITA to store.

Oh and I'm totally just playing with you.

We love our rolling condo and are ready to camp whenever the mood strikes us.


----------



## jwaliff (Sep 9, 2011)

kingfam said:


> we r just finalizing our purchase of the 2011 21rs outback. Can anyone tell if they have one and how much they like it.


 We bought our new 2011 210RS on Friday September,9 and brought it home. We sat it up and plugged it in and started moving all our camping stuff in and making it our weekend home away from home. My wife and I spent most of the summer looking for a camper (new and used). After months of looking we chose our Outback because of the versatility and amenities it offered. Needless to say we are very happy with our choice and can't wait to go on our first trip with it. We love ours and you will love yours too!


----------



## kellys30 (Sep 20, 2011)

kingfam said:


> we r just finalizing our purchase of the 2011 21rs outback. Can anyone tell if they have one and how much they like it.


We just purchased a 2011 210rs as well. I pick it up tomorrow. I have been looking at this model for years and finally pulled the trigger on one. It was the last 2011 on the lot so we got a great deal. Can't wait to take it out this weekend.


----------



## BIG ALEX (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi ya'll have a 2006 21rs love it pulls really well really nice tt.


----------



## Empher (Sep 11, 2011)

kingfam said:


> we r just finalizing our purchase of the 2011 21rs outback. Can anyone tell if they have one and how much they like it.


We picked up or 2012 210rs about 6 weeks ago - a few trips under our belt, and everything was as good as it gets! We purchased it after watching friends use their 2004 21rs. The quality, the amenities, the ... well everything; what more needs to be said.

Like a few people said - no heat in the bathroom in Banff over thanksgiving was cold (got down to -5[sup]o[/sup]C or so at night), front closet takes some management, pantry - get some bins and then look at the mods for a winter project, and the back tire in front of the outside storage is a small pain. Most of these are just things to manage and get use to. Fantastic trailer though and pulls like a dream and lots of room for the two kids and two dogs my wife and me.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

About 3 weeks ago we picked up our NTU 2005 21RS .. We love it.. used it two weekends in a row and last weekend got it ready for it's winter nap ...


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Empher said:


> we r just finalizing our purchase of the 2011 21rs outback. Can anyone tell if they have one and how much they like it.


We picked up or 2012 210rs about 6 weeks ago - a few trips under our belt, and everything was as good as it gets! We purchased it after watching friends use their 2004 21rs. The quality, the amenities, the ... well everything; what more needs to be said.

Like a few people said - no heat in the bathroom in Banff over thanksgiving was cold (got down to -5[sup]o[/sup]C or so at night), front closet takes some management, pantry - get some bins and then look at the mods for a winter project, and the back tire in front of the outside storage is a small pain. Most of these are just things to manage and get use to. Fantastic trailer though and pulls like a dream and lots of room for the two kids and two dogs my wife and me.
[/quote]

Our previous trailer did not have heat in the bathroom so we made sure the door was open when we went to bed... made the seat way more comfy for those middle of the night trips..


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We really love our 2008 21RS although it does get a little cramped at times with four of us. We are thinking about adding a dog to the family which may compound the problem.

Here is the topic I made a while back showing the majority of my mods.

Mods Topic


----------



## darren (Apr 15, 2010)

We love our 2010 210RS. It has been nearly a month since the last camping trip and sooo looking forward to an outing next weekend. Our two boys love the bunk beds in the front. The youngest,3, is an early riser so he gets the bottom. The older, six, sleeps in like DW so he gets the top. The only real complaint is retracting the bed in or after a rain. The water does not get wiped off with the seal, and as a result, the sofa and table seats get wet if not wiped down with towels and placing towels under the slideout. It is easy to pull and maneuver and highly recommend a good weight distribution hitch with sway control because this camper is tall. I use an equilizer hitch and have been too scared passing large trucks.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

darren said:


> We love our 2010 210RS. It has been nearly a month since the last camping trip and sooo looking forward to an outing next weekend. Our two boys love the bunk beds in the front. The youngest,3, is an early riser so he gets the bottom. The older, six, sleeps in like DW so he gets the top. The only real complaint is retracting the bed in or after a rain. The water does not get wiped off with the seal, and as a result, the sofa and table seats get wet if not wiped down with towels and placing towels under the slideout. It is easy to pull and maneuver and highly recommend a good weight distribution hitch with sway control because this camper is tall. I use an equilizer hitch and have been too scared passing large trucks.


I picked up a long handled squeegee with a brush at Lowes last year. Before I retract the rear slide, I put up my little step ladder and clear off any debris or water that has collected on the top of the slide. Keeps the inside dry and dirt free.


----------



## julie (Aug 10, 2010)

We have a 2007 21rs and love it. Pulls like a dream, I usually go out a few days ahead of my husband on the weekends, very easy to set up on my own. As for no heat in the bathroom there is a mod to fix that, we haven't done it yet hopefully this spring before our season starts.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

We have a 2012 210 rs .and we love it. i have it put away for the winter now . but am looking forward to spring .I have put heat into the bathroom and up graded the thermostat to a digital one. what sold me on this model was the the creature comforts king size rv bed,and the length of the unit. I can park it in my driveway ( not extended ) which is ideal we have some stupid city bylaws about rv parking . well not a concern any more. another great thing is the under clearance of the unit. I can now store my unit in my back yard (we have a corner lot) there is a slope and a grade to get it through the slot to park it in the back yard.and i now save Over $500a year on storage fees. with my old not so funfinder toy hauler i did not have this option it had no under clearance


----------

